# Very good DC at very affordable price



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you use it as it is or do you use a cyclone or Thien separator in addition?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I have the 2 HP single filter/bag version of this DC and find that it also moves a LOT of air.

Bags are easy enough to change and I put a Thein plate in just under the inlet, which helps to keep the debris in the bottom and the pleated filter above clean.


----------



## keninblaine (Jan 5, 2014)

These units have a 1 micron canister filter. Does this mean that there is no need for having a separate dust filter unit for the shop, since the overhead dust filters typically remove the 1-5 micron fine dust from the air? I'm considering the Grizzly G1029Z2P which filters 2.5 microns, or the smaller capacity G0583Z with 1 micron canister filter.


----------



## BannorToys (Dec 12, 2013)

Ken, from what I have read they say it is most effective to catch the dust at the machine as opposed to in the air. That being said, the dust collection ports on my sanders for example catch a good amount of the dust but not 100% so I use both a good DC unit and ceiling mounted air filtration units. (also Grizzly brand, only $199 each)


----------



## keninblaine (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesse: Thanks. It sounds like the main use for an overhead dust filter unit is for fine sanding etc. if one has a good DC unit for the main power tools like TS and router table, etc. I've been looking at the bigger Grizzly unit since my garage is about 4850 cu ft, and the smaller $189 unit would only change the air 5 times/hour. But then again, if most of the fine dust is being removed by the DC, then perhaps the smaller unit would suffice.


----------

